# 3 Mobile Broadband Problems this evening



## Yeager (21 Oct 2009)

Anyone else having problems? Mine is not working well this evening very poor siginal (usually very strong) and on a go slow/not working at all.

Anyone else having issues these evening or is it an isolated case?


----------



## vandriver (22 Oct 2009)

I've noticed that the internet (3.5g) on my three phone goes very slow at around 8 o'clock some evenings.Actually so slow that I get timed out on most links.It seems to come back again at nine-ish


----------



## packard (22 Oct 2009)

Mabe i'm miles off on this one, but i really think that the weather has something to do with it. On a nice day it warps for me, and on a horrible heavy raining day it tends to slow. Maybe a coincidence, but you never know


----------



## Guest128 (22 Oct 2009)

I'd say thats due to the increase in contention due to increased people using it when its wet weather rather than the weather itself!


----------



## so-crates (23 Oct 2009)

Had a fun evening last night, spent ages on the phone talking with Meena (sp?) in India trying to sort out some issues I was having with my 3 broadband (and I'd like to compliment her,  she stayed beyond the end of her shift -I only knew that because I asked what time she was working to, she hadn't volunteered it - to help me and was nothing but pleasant and helpful), finally got that one sorted and then a short while later started noticing an issue with connectivity ... again.... rang back again - didn't catch the guys name - and he checked if there were any known issues in the area. He said that there was a problem and that is was being worked on. It seems that there is an upgrade underway and that caused issues last night.


----------

